# How long did it take for Frodo to destroy the Ring?



## esrbl (Apr 8, 2020)

Can you give me a timeline of events or so?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 8, 2020)

Frodo set out from Bag End September 23, 3018. The Ring went into the fire March 25, 3019.

Some of your questions lead me to think you don't have copies of the books. A full timeline is in RotK, Appendix B, "The Tale of Years". If you don't have the books, I'd certainly recommend acquiring them ASAP.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 8, 2020)

Awks! Appendix B in "Return of The King" takes almost four pages just to deal with the period from 23 September 3018 TA (1418 SR) when Frodo left the Shire to 25 March 3019 when the One Ring was destroyed. Extremely compressed:

3018
22 Sept leave Hobbiton
26-28 Sept Tom Bombadil's house
29-30 Sept Bree
06 Oct attack on Weathertop
20 Oct-25 Dec Rivendell

3019
13-15 Jan Moria
17 Jan-16 Feb Lórien
26 Feb breaking of the Fellowship at the Falls of Rauros
(continuing only with Frodo etc.)
26-29 Feb in the Emyn Muil, meet Gollum
01-02 Mar passage of the Dead Marshes
05 Mar leave the Morannon (before the Black Gate)
07-08 Mar at Henneth Annûn with Faramir
10-12 Mar climbing towards Cirith Ungol
13-14 Mar Frodo prisoner in the Tower of Cirith Ungol
18 Mar overtaken by Orcs but disguise holds
19 Mar escape from the Orcs, start journey along the road to Barad-dûr
22 Mar leave road to Barad-dûr and head for Mount Doom
24 Mar reach Mount Doom
25 Mar destruction of the One Ring by Gollum


----------

